# SPEECH claSS!!



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

how many people had to take speech and got through it? how did it go? what did you do to relax??? i have to take speech to graduate and registered for it this summer. dont know how in the world i am going to do it but i am currently enrolled in the class hoping for a miracle!! any advice??


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Good luck!!! I did it 2yrs ago in the summer, and other ppl on here w/SA have gotten through it. I was really nervous, but so was everyone else. Other people in my class were whining about how scared they were and stuff. It's probably more socially acceptable to talk about anxiety in a speech class. I practiced a lot and kept my eyes moving around the room so i wouldn't be fixated too much on what a single person was thinking. Just try your best, and remember no one expects you to be perfect.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg! I'm taking speech right now and I do my final big speech on freaking tuesday-I have to speak for 6-8 freaking minutes-I mean the best u can do is *not *prepare ur speeches at the _last second_ because if u do then u'll be reading ur whole speech and get a bad grade(cuz a big point of class is to use non verbal codes-body language to convey your message confidence etc-if u know ur speech then at least u can focus on making eye contact, and ****....

Also, conciously get rid of bad thoughts-for example(I am such a procastinator!!!!!!) I had to do my first official speech a couple weeks ago and I was freaking writing the speech _and_ doing the annotated bib like an hour b4 class and I ended up being like 15min late because I was still writing it-not good, but ythe prof wasn't angry...But that means I had no freaking practice so the things that really mattered-body language, eye contact, hand gestures, I got points off those becuse I was so focused on looking at my paper since I had literally written it an hour before that.....*But* the greener side of this which I want u to focus on is that I knew my speech could've been better, and guess what I chose to write about? Bigfoot and the freaking lochness monster, and inside I knew, I just ****ing *knew* that evryone would think I'm a nerd, weird and be so bored, but I didn't let myself think those thoughts, thats the key becaause when I'm embaraseed my ****ing face turns red but I told myself, I had to tell myself that my speech was well organized, that it was an interesting topic, and thats how I made it up there without crumbling-I blocked those thoughts. And I was able to make eye contact even though people were clearly bored-I mean, they had they were resting their heads on their hands, their eyes were glazed over, and that would've embarassed me if I let myself dwell on it but I conciously blocked those feelings and forced myself to lock eyes with them at least some of the time. *EDIT:* and i can honestly tell you that thinking positively, etc, kept me from feeling the nerves-i felt more silly awkward than actually jittery/shaky/nervous, i felt a lot calmer by doing those things

So remember to pick a topic that won't make u feel like **** in the time that u take to prepare your speech and block negative, thoughts, think positively, and don't let ur fear stop you from making eye contact. The class covers more than I can write about....... Speech professors are aware(or at least mine is though she's a hardass,) of the fear of public speaking and the issues are addressed in class-tips are covered on how to manage the fear etc, but in the end it's up to us-like they can give us tips like practice, think positive, but we have to try them and get in control cuz in the end the fear is all in our head-I've gotten a bit better but I'm still nervous......

I mean also if u have to, remind urself ur doing this for a grade, ur making eye contact, ur doing this ur doing that cuz u want an A, so fake the confidence like I tried to do with my bigfoot speech


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Godspeed. The longest presentation I've ever given was 5 minutes, and I wrote down everything almost verbatim.


----------



## loneirishchap (Feb 27, 2009)

well, you know that someone at your school is rooting for you. too bad we cant take that class together thou. good luck this summer, you will be fine.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

*Good Luck*

I did it last semester got through with the class. 
Our class had to do outlines and give speeches from the outlines. You have to Practice and prepare ahead of time before your speech is due. I practiced in the mirror a few times. My first speech I did ok, completely nervous. But my last speech was a group project, with 6 other classmates. That was my best speech during the class. Also, pick topics you are passionate about.

You will do fine, I hope u make it through the class!


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

thanks for the responses everyone - -props to you all who have done it!! it really inpires me that there is hope and that it isn't impossible and it can be done. ;] i'm am just so worried that my hands will start shaking uncontrollably and my voice will quiver...gosh i hate when that happens! i feel completelyyyy humilitated. I remember it happened once after I read outloud in my Philosophy class, i was so embarassed, though i dont think anyone noticed - -i stopped going to class and loss all motivation and failed the course 
 OMg I am so nervous about speech class- starts in 8 days!!! in 8 days I will attempt to conquer my worst nightmare. I have been dreading speech so much that I actually considered changing my major to something that didn't require me to take speech - -( what a punk, i know) . . but I decided that I need to face this!! did any of you use meds??


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

I did my speech class almost 2 years ago. It went Ok I guessed.
I had to do a total of 4 speeches.
1- 3 min Introduction
2- 6-8 min informative
3- 6-8 min perspuasive
4- group speech -teaching the class
15 min each student with a total of 45min.

Thanks god!! I've got through it.
Actually there were a couple students that were really nervous than I was.However, I don't think they had SAD. They just probaply had the anxiety for the speech only.
At that time my anxiety was not so bad, it got worse later on but now it is little better. i just tranfered to another big school. So i'm battling with it right now. Pray for me you guys, i'm praying for all of you too.
Happy Memorial Day!!


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

I got through my speech class last fall and actually did good in it. In my class, most of the speech grades were for how they were written and as long as you tried your best when you gave it, you would get a decent grade. When I gave mine, I would look up at the back wall so I wouldn't have to look directly at people. That way, no one can tell if you are actually looking at them or not.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I took Speech class in Fall2008. I didn't wanted to but I had to because of the loan I have, which requires me to be half time student. There was no other classes to take because they were filled up. So I was forced to take speech. I had two presentations and even right now I'm still shocked that I went through it. The last one I almost broke down and cried, but I held in my tears and faced my fears. It wasn't all that bad. I got an A in the class. In the end, I was happy that I did it. This is coming out of a person who has never had a job nor has a drivers license. You will not be the only one in the class that feels anxious. My speech teacher actually told us that this is the class that students dread and take last, everyone agreed.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

GeorgiaKen said:


> I did my speech class almost 2 years ago. It went Ok I guessed.
> I had to do a total of 4 speeches.
> 1- 3 min Introduction
> 2- 6-8 min informative
> ...


woww thats tough!!!I don't think I can do that... thanks for sharing!! you'll do great at your next school if you was able to get through that!!


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I took a Public speaking class last year. I usually freak out or occasionally start crying when I give speeches but this class was different. I was semi-confident getting up in front of my class...but as soon as I opened my mouth is when everything when downhill. lol. I think the teacher felt so bad for me she gave me a B- in the class. I honestly thought I was going to fail. I'm SO glad I didn't because now I don't have to worry about it anymore. But I have an acting class that I have to take soon...and that's what I'm REALLY afraid of.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

Cerrada said:


> I took a Public speaking class last year. I usually freak out or occasionally start crying when I give speeches but this class was different. I was semi-confident getting up in front of my class...but as soon as I opened my mouth is when everything when downhill. lol. I think the teacher felt so bad for me she gave me a B- in the class. I honestly thought I was going to fail. I'm SO glad I didn't because now I don't have to worry about it anymore. But I have an acting class that I have to take soon...and that's what I'm REALLY afraid of.


awwwwww did u cry in front the class???


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you can choose your class, ratemyprofessor.com might know about a good teacher for your school. It makes all the difference. I wish I had known about that site before I took my class but I didn't, yet it seems like most people know about it.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Sunshine009 said:


> If you can choose your class, ratemyprofessor.com might know about a good teacher for your school. It makes all the difference. I wish I had known about that site before I took my class but I didn't, yet it seems like most people know about it.


Good advice, I did that with my Public Speaking professor she had high remarks. I try to do that with all my classes.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

rockst4r said:


> awwwwww did u cry in front the class???


lol no. I would get really dizzy though. Wasn't really too pleasant.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

well atleast u passed it! ;]] im going to get dizzy too and not be able to speak loud and clear.. i will speak slow and stutter and it will be like im forcing my voice out!


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Bravo to you brave souls. I still haven't taken it yet. >.<


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

This will be one of the first classes I take. I think I'm probably more nervous about writing and what to say in the speeches rather than speaking in front of the class.


----------

